# Eclipse Update-Funktion erweitern/überarbeiten



## Gonzo17 (16. Apr 2010)

Heyho,

nach langer Zeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder mit einem kleinen Problem. Mal wieder hab ich es mit RCP zu tun und habe für mein Programm auch die Update-Funktion von Eclipse eingebaut. Wie ich das gemacht habe, kann man in etwa hier nachvollziehen, wobei ich schon ein paar Sachen angepasst habe: klick mich

Das funktioniert ja soweit auch wie es soll, aber was mich stört ist der Dialog, der mich auswählen lässt, welche Plugins/Features ich denn nun updaten will. Ich würde am liebsten (ähnlich wie bei Firefox) nur einen Dialog sehen, der erst nach Updates sucht, dann sagt ob er welche hat und mit einem Klick auf "installieren" die entsprechenden Updates herunterlädt und automatisch installiert. Da ich ja nur meine eigene Update Site kontaktiere, gehe ich ohnehin immer davon aus, dass ALLES, was dort angeboten wird, auch upgedatet werden muss. 

Mein Problem ist jetzt gewissermaßen auf die Klasse UpdateManagerUI zu verzichten und trotzdem das Update zu verwirklichen. Wie ich einen Dialog gestalte ist kein Problem, es geht für mich nur um das, was im Hintergrund läuft. Wie kann man Updates suchen, dann auch finden und installieren? Geht das in Eclipse ohne diese Klasse UpdateManagerUI? 

Ein kleines, nettes Feature, das ich noch gerne umsetzen würde (aber bisher keine Idee habe), wäre den User zu benachrichtigen, wenn ein Update zur Verfügung steht (beispielsweise bei Programmstart). Wie kann ich das im Hintergrund prüfen, sprich, wie kann ich mich mit dem Server verbinden und nach Updates suchen und dann eben sagen, ob Updates vorhanden sind? Wobei sich diese Frage ja schon fast von allein beantwortet, wenn sich das Problem oben löst.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Apr 2010)

Das gibt es doch alles schon :autsch:


> Das funktioniert ja soweit auch wie es soll, aber was mich stört ist der Dialog, der mich auswählen lässt, welche Plugins/Features ich denn nun updaten will. Ich würde am liebsten (ähnlich wie bei Firefox) nur einen Dialog sehen, der erst nach Updates sucht, dann sagt ob er welche hat und mit einem Klick auf "installieren" die entsprechenden Updates herunterlädt und automatisch installiert. Da ich ja nur meine eigene Update Site kontaktiere, gehe ich ohnehin immer davon aus, dass ALLES, was dort angeboten wird, auch upgedatet werden muss.


Help -> Check for updates



> Ein kleines, nettes Feature, das ich noch gerne umsetzen würde (aber bisher keine Idee habe), wäre den User zu benachrichtigen, wenn ein Update zur Verfügung steht (beispielsweise bei Programmstart). Wie kann ich das im Hintergrund prüfen, sprich, wie kann ich mich mit dem Server verbinden und nach Updates suchen und dann eben sagen, ob Updates vorhanden sind? Wobei sich diese Frage ja schon fast von allein beantwortet, wenn sich das Problem oben löst.


In den Preferences Automatic Update inklusive konfigurierbarem Scheduler und alles was dazugehört


----------



## Gonzo17 (16. Apr 2010)

Dass es das schon gibt denke ich mir, aber wenn man es nicht findet, nützt es einem ja nichts. Deswegen frage ich nach. 

Ich hätte vielleicht noch dazu sagen sollen, dass ich noch Eclipse 3.4 verwende und da "Check for Updates" meines Wissens erst seit Eclipse 3.5 existiert, kenne ich das noch nicht, oder irre ich mich? Außerdem wird doch seit Eclipse 3.5 eine andere Technologie bzw andere Klassen zum updaten verwendet. Gibt es denn zu denen ein kleines Tutorial (wie gesagt, hab 3.5 noch nicht benutzt und würde auch ungern umsteigen)?


----------



## Wildcard (16. Apr 2010)

Kann sein das es das erst seit 3.5 gibt, aber 3.4 ist auch ein ziemlich alter Hut mit 3.6 in den Startlöchern...
3.4 war die Übergangsphase zwischen altem UpdateManager und der Provisioning Platform p2.
Ich denke der Umstieg ist für dich fast Pflicht, denn erstens ist p2 in 3.4 noch nicht sehr zuverlässig und wenn du jetzt Code schreibst um in 3.4 3.5 Features nachzurüsten, dann ist der mit Sicherheit für die Tonne weil er in späteren Versionen, mit aktualisiertem p2 nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Gonzo17 (19. Apr 2010)

Gut, also ich hab mal Eclipse 3.5.2 geladen und mein Programm soweit angepasst und zum Laufen gebracht. Ich habe ein bisschen gesucht und folgenden Artikel zum Updaten eines RCPs gefunden: Equinox/p2/Adding Self Update to an RCP Application-3.5 - Eclipsepedia

Soweit so gut, das generell einzubauen ist auch kein Problem, aber da ich ja einen eigenen Dialog dazu machen will, wäre wahrscheinlich der Abschnitt "Configuring the p2 UI" bzw "Modifying the UI contributions" für mich interessant, richtig? Ich hab da aber ein bisschen Probleme, das so umzusetzen wie es da steht. Kennt jemand ein explizites Beispiel, das diese Erklärung umsetzt und an dem man sich orientieren kann?

Edit: Das größte Problem hab ich momentan mit dem berühmten Schlauch, auf dem man so gerne steht. Wenn ich die Codebeispiele von der oben genannten Seite umsetzen will, dann hab ich das Problem, dass er zB die Klasse Policy in org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui nicht findet (und sonst auch keine Klasse daraus), obwohl ich dieses Plugin in den Dependencies aufgelistet habe. Ich denke da ich das aktuellste Eclipse habe (3.5.2) sollte das zumindest nicht das Problem sein. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass dieses Package (und die Klassen darin) einfach nicht sichtbar sind, was aber komisch wäre, wenn die Beispiele auf der Seite funktionieren sollen. ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (19. Apr 2010)

Füg das Package mal im Manifest als imported package hinzu.
Es gibt nicht sehr viel Doku zu p2, besonders zu advanced features. Am besten du wendest dich bei konkreteren Fragen an die Newsgroup des equinox Projekts


----------



## Gonzo17 (20. Apr 2010)

Habs versucht, aber die einzigen Packages, die ich hinzufügen kann, sind folgende:

org.eclipse.equinox.p2.internal.repository.tools
org.eclipse.equinox.p2.internal.repository.tools.tasks
org.eclipse.equinox.p2.publisher
org.eclipse.equinox.p2.publisher.actions
org.eclipse.equinox.p2.publisher.eclipse

???:L


----------

